# Nick's Pics



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Been on here a while though i would share some of my pics.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful frogs and pictures! I'd love to see the enclosures


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Really nice shots!
Id also love to see the enclosures!


Todd


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

wow i wish we had those frogs in the US... i have a viv i built that they would LOVE!!!!

but yes PLEASE with the FTS!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

here you go some of them aren't finished yet.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow!! gorgeous! Would you mind telling me what morphs of pumilio those are?


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

nancy & blue jeans

thanks


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Great frogs and tanks. Thanks for sharing. Are the fronts just a single pane of glass? If so, how does it slide without banging into a neighboring tank?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats the first frog? It looks like auratus to me but I mgiht be wrong... Very nice by the way!!!


----------



## motherfrogger (Apr 6, 2011)

They look E. Mysteriosus to me.


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like the frogs in the first pic. thanks for the photos!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

motherfrogger said:


> They look E. Mysteriosus to me.


Yes thats 100% correct, never imported legally :/ that's why I stated wish we could get them hear. But I guess galacs had a similar story 

Their habitat is brom covered cliffs... Very cool!!!


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

One of the first dart frog photos I saw was of Mysteriosus. It got me interested in keeping PDF's and pointed me to Dendroboard. Maybe some day they will be allowed into the U.S. and I will be able to get a group of them. Until then, keep the pics coming.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

yeah they are mysties these were bred in the UK and Germany, don't think any have been imported for a long time now as the value of the frogs doesn't make it worth while due to the numbers that they are bred in Germany.


For the front door they are a single piece of glass you just lift out with a glass holder.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for posting. Awesome frogs.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

motydesign said:


> Their habitat is brom covered cliffs...


their habitat is A brom covered cliff 

although common in europe, Peru has made it clear to the governments in north america, that these animals were NEVER legally exported. no permits have ever been issued for them by peru (the only country they naturally exist in). making these a species whose trade is heavily monitored. 

point being: dont get your hopes up as far as trying to get some. there certainly are some here, but i wouldnt expect anyone to be shouting it from the rooftops.

james


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I believe the ones in Europe were from confiscated wild caughts. Once confiscated they were turned over to certain breeders who would care for them properly. Either way ALL E./D. mysteriosus are from smuggled stock.


Todd


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*FrogNick*, what about the heat from bottom lamps? Does upper vivs been overheated having some lamps under and over them?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

james67 said:


> their habitat is A brom covered cliff


Ooo good catch James! THAT brom covered cliff hahah


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

cool pics!!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

RNKot said:


> *FrogNick*, what about the heat from bottom lamps? Does upper vivs been overheated having some lamps under and over them?


The top viv's are sitting on polystyrene (covered in black tape) the top vivs are where the pumilios and thumbnails are as they prefer it warmer. The room temp is about 20C and bottom viv's temp is about 22C the top viv's 26C. the top vivs are on a automatic misting system that comes on 6 times a day. Heating from the lights is great over the winter months!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

couple more pics of the viv grown in,


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

great mix of plants! nice!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

those Mysties are beautiful. very very very jealous!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Your vivs are very nice! I especially love the hardscape in the one with Begonia elaeagnifolia.


Nice work!



Todd


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

How easily are those Mysteriosus breeding for you guys in Europe? I've seen them pop up more and more recently. Granted they were never exported legally (and I know the counter argument to what I'm going to say is "Because that would make it easier for illegal frogs to come in) but if they're breeding readily in Europe, how hard would it be to make importing those frogs legal and track the lines to, ideally, establish an American lineage for the frogs? Yes this is a land mine question but I'm more interested in a TL;DR version of what it would take to track that kind of species "migration."


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the comments,


as for the mystie they are being bred in large numbers in Germany so they relative cheap frogs now. There are a few people breeding in them in the UK aswell. I dont know about what need to be done to bring them into USA. As for the frogs they do very well in groups and realy are a great very bold frog which seem to be very active in the morning - climbing and in the afternoon.

They do suffer from SLS alot more than other DF's not sure why this is though.

Nick


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

some newish frogs fantastica varadero and benadicats


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOOW!!! those varadero fants are stunning!!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Must......have..........varadero fantastica. You cant post enough pictures of those.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

jruffing46 said:


> Must......have..........varadero fantastica. You cant post enough pictures of those.


yup, just waiting for some legal inports.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for the response! It would be interesting to look into the logistics of that. I would also be willing to bet it's a bunch of bureaucratic BS that we would have to deal with to even get a case for bringing them in from Europe considered :-/.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

I thought EU is going to be selling some later this year? There's only one line in the UK but should be more in Germany. They are very prolific breeders so won't take them long to get established in the states.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

EU? dont u mean UE?


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Yes UE typo on the phone.


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome frogs.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

took some more pics last couple of days,

blue jeans got 2.4 but split it into pairs and small group, first pair is doing well with tads and feeder eggs










































fants and some mystie tads


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is that a grow out tank for benedicta and varadero fants?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Could you tell me what you are using on the back and side panels.of your enclosures?


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

jruffing46 said:


> Is that a grow out tank for benedicta and varadero fants?


not sure which viv your talking about but they are both in separate permanent viv's (the fants are not in with the benedicta).


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

mydumname said:


> Could you tell me what you are using on the back and side panels.of your enclosures?


waterproof PVA mix with coco or tree fern granules.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Pva?

............


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

mydumname said:


> Pva?
> 
> ............


its a glue, used in play school as it's safe or for sealing walls before you paint over them.


just Google waterproof pva


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

The pictures of the fants is what I am talking about. Some of them look like benedicta. If those are all varadero fants then some of them have surprisingly red heads.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

jruffing46 said:


> The pictures of the fants is what I am talking about. Some of them look like benedicta. If those are all varadero fants then some of them have surprisingly red heads.


they are all fants, all from the same parents. The colour will vary from golden yellow to deep orange, you can easily tell them apart from Benedictas in real life.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well that is very cool. I like the dark orange on the blue.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

quick update, hoping for some basti froglets next month and the blue jeans just got there first batch out of the water.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats on the froglets!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i love the colors of this basti



FrogNick said:


> quick update, hoping for some basti froglets next month and the blue jeans just got there first batch out of the water.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Love that Basti pic! Congrats on the BJ's too!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

some vids i took;

tad begging for food...

basti feeding video by frognick - Photobucket

"tame" mystie

MVI_1034.mp4 video by frognick - Photobucket

Benedicta - these were so shy i though they died at one point, I moved them into a a different viv, a month later they were a different frog!

MVI_1021.mp4 video by frognick - Photobucket

thanks

Nick


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

FrogNick said:


> Benedicta - these were so shy i though they died at one point, I moved them into a a different viv, a month later they were a different frog!


What were the differences between the 2 vivs? They seem really comfortable in there.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

the first one was taller and darker, new one was shorter and more light, plus i spent a lot of time in the room coming and going but ignoring them; they got used to it when they realized wasn't interested in them.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

That Mysti is tame as a lapdog. Amazing. I've seen Tincs like that before.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

wow! lol thats awesome to see the mysti do that! Next you gotta train it to perch on your shoulder and you can take it for walks!  jk lol You have some gorgeous frogs there!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

been taking some photos of these over the last year. My oldest young started calling recently just waiting for the second pair's young to grow on a bit more before I can pair them off.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice collection! One question: in the video of Bastimentos I noticed that the water in the cup of bromeliad is very clean. How do you change the water? Plants are below the nozzles?


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Nice collection! One question: in the video of Bastimentos I noticed that the water in the cup of bromeliad is very clean. How do you change the water? Plants are below the nozzles?


yes they get sprayed about 5 times a day with a automated misting system.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Could you please post a pic of the viv with film canisters attached to the branch? I would do something like that. Greetings


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Thanks a lot. Could you please post a pic of the viv with film canisters attached to the branch? I would do something like that. Greetings












the broms died and i found a froglet so i filled it with canister instead.

couple of my favorite Peruvian frogs.


----------

